# Work In Progress



## dampeoples (Dec 1, 2007)

Since I didn't post a frontal view, I'll tell ya'll this is a big swimbait, but you would probably figure out it's not really a swimbait, it's a mailbox  About 1/2 way there:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks like a largemouth golden carp, only kiden, make sure you show us what it looks like when you are finished


----------



## little anth (Dec 1, 2007)

good job


----------



## SMDave (Dec 1, 2007)

You should make mounts!


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 1, 2007)

that is so friggin cool! I would be afraid to put that out at the street lol


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 1, 2007)

Done for tonight, gotta level this out, and add all the little things.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 1, 2007)

Suhweeeet! Sharkbait!!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice whats she made of?


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job looks good


----------



## jawz13 (Dec 2, 2007)

wow thats awesome you really have some talent that looks great


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 2, 2007)

I will be posting a semi-final pic soon, done with a primary gloss coat on it, then once everyone is happy, will go to the finish coat, and off to the owner.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Was this was a repaint of the version they sell in the stores? theres a few house in my town that have these as mail boxes.



I was looking at that one at Basspro today. Me and my son said yes, My wife said hell no


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

Jim said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > Was this was a repaint of the version they sell in the stores? theres a few house in my town that have these as mail boxes.
> ...



majority rules :wink: i would get it


jk


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2007)

Jim said:


> I was looking at that one at Basspro today. Me and my son said yes, My wife said hell no



Who gets the mail out of the box?


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at that one at Basspro today. Me and my son said yes, My wife said hell no
> ...




Me, When I'm waiting for something.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 3, 2007)

That thing is sweet so far, if I were to put that out for a mailbox,guarantee i'd fine some drunken piney sitting on my front lawn trying to catch it, I've put three magnetic basses on my mailbox and they all dissapeared


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow dampeoples!! is there anything that you cant do?


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Wow dampeoples!! is there anything that you cant do?



I bet you he cant lick his elbow! :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Wow dampeoples!! is there anything that you cant do?
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Popeye (Dec 4, 2007)

dampeoples,

Thanks for sending me my new mailbox so promptly. It looks great and I have all the neighbors staring at it all the time.


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

lol


----------

